

Ask HN: Hardware Donations for Open Source? - wbond

I run an open source PHP project and am looking to add OS X testing to the project. Are there any resources for finding people willing to donate hardware to open source projects? Does anyone here have a spare Apple machine they'd like to donate?<p>For those interested, Flourish is currently tested on 10 different Linux, BSD and Windows environments: http://flourishlib.com/docs/Tests.
======
frossie
It is definitely possible, eg. see the Gentoo adopt-a-developer program.

<http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/userrel/adopt-a-dev/>

But it might be more efficient to just ask for monetary donations from your
users and then use it to buy something off eBay. There are a lot more people
with $5 to spare than a spare Mac.

You might also want to motivate people with something like Chip In
<http://www.chipin.com/> depending on your feelings on the evilness of Flash
:-)

------
jolan
Put up something on your webpage asking for donations. I'm an OpenBSD
developer and have received many hardware donations over the years due to the
OpenBSD hardware donation page.

Honestly though, if it's just PHP then the FreeBSD tests should cover Mac OS X
since the posix bits are taken from FreeBSD.

~~~
wbond
I suppose I should post something on the homepage - right now it is only
listed on the support page.

I'm looking to specifically test on OS X since I do deal with some command-
line programs and there have been differences between OS X and FreeBSD.

------
kierank
You might be able to get away with just testing it on Darwin.

